# ¡Piraña ya pasó de los 3000 posts!



## Kerena

Querido Alberto, no me perdonaría sino te hiciera llegar mis felicitaciónes por este logro tan importante que has conseguido. Ha sido un placer compartir con un gran amigo y paisano, del cual hemos aprendido mucho a través de sus valiosos aportes, preguntas originales y que  refresca nuestro foro con su buen humor y desparpajo. ¡Que lo celebres en grande... y conquistes muchos más!


Kerena


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Para no "sobreabundar en razones", como diría nuestro estimado leguleyo, simplemente me uno a las felicitaciones de Kerena al pez carnívoro cartagenero. ¡Un saludo cordial!, y que sean muchos más, ¿me escuchó?


----------



## coquis14

¡Parabéns Piranhão! Su forma de expresarse , siempre amable y premeditada , no condice con su carácter de letrado y eso lo enaltece.

Abrazos


----------



## Jaiba

Enhorabuena iPiraña.......!  Gracias por permitirnos aprender de ti.


----------



## Camilo1964

Me sumo a las felicitaciones, Alberto. Tu presencia en WR ha sido enriquecedora en múltiples sentidos. Parabienes a un gran forero!


----------



## ewie

Congratulations PU ~ I always enjoy your questions.
From  To 'the most beautiful city in the world'
~ewie


----------



## piraña utria

¡Miércoles! 

Ustedes son muy amables, apenas veo sus mensajes: me imagino Kere que lo de sabiduría es por el "sabor caribeño", porque aquí los que "saben" son otros: apenas estoy conociendo mi propio idioma, balbuceo inglés y me gusta el Derecho, del que no tengo ni idea.

Muchas gracias a ustedes más bien por compartir sus conocimientos con todos nosotros, y permitir divertirme un rato.

¡Un abrazo desde la ciudad más linda del mundo! 

Alberto


----------



## Alma Shofner

¡Felicidades Alberto/pirañita!
Muchas gracias por tu modo tan cariñoso de ser. Eres un gran embajador de Cartagena de Indias. Me imagino que sus habitantes son tan cálidos como tú.
Espero seguir leyendo tus contribuciones por mucho tiempo más. Y eso de cola de lagartijo me gustó, eh? Te imagino baile y baile. 
Hasta pronto,
Alma


----------



## bb008

*¡Felicidades por esos 3.000, esperó verte realizar 3.000 post y más!. Ya que es un gran placer leer tus aportes. *

*Saludos.-*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Camilo1964 said:


> Me sumo a las felicitaciones, Alberto. Tu presencia en WR ha sido enriquecedora en múltiples sentidos. Parabienes a un gran forero!


 Algo en común deben tener 

FELICIDADES PIRAÑA
UN PLACER COMPARTIR CONTIGO , PERO SOBRE TODO APRENDER DE TUS APORTES....

UN ABRAZO

ROSANGELUS​


----------



## emm1366

Hola Piraña.

Agradezco a Dios que me brindó la oportunidad de cruzar palabras contigo. Sobraría cualquier elogio o mejor dicho haría falta para agradecer tu sobrado interés en ayudar y compartir. Comparto lo de "La ciudad más linda del mundo". No hay vacaciones sin Cartagena  y espero que ya hayas visitado Medellín. Si no lo has hecho, por aquí te espero. 

*Un abrazo grande.*


----------



## romarsan

Felicidades querido Piraña.

¿Nos cuentas por qué te pusiste este nick? Me llamo la atención desde el principio, pero más que tu nick, lo que me impacto es tu amabilidad. Me encanta coincidir contigo.

Un abrazo grande
Ro


----------



## piraña utria

romarsan said:


> Felicidades querido Piraña.
> 
> ¿Nos cuentas por qué te pusiste este nick? Me llamo la atención desde el principio, pero más que tu nick, lo que me impacto es tu amabilidad. Me encanta coincidir contigo.
> 
> Un abrazo grande
> Ro


 
Hola, Ro.

Es un homenaje a un primo con el que compartíamos en la adolescencia mucho: su apellido, "Utria", no coincide con los míos; "Piraña", era la manera como el se "autodenominaba" supuestamente por lo travieso; me pareció gracioso.

Emm1366, claro que conozco tu tierra; confieso que por motivos laborales muy puntuales, y vale la pena quedarse un rato largo para tomarse los "guaros" con tranquilidad. 

Ustedes se "han pasado de calidad" como decimos por acá, con sus inmerecidos mensajes. Las gracias, insisto, son para ustedes por permitirme conocerlos y compartir nuestras inquietudes.

Abrazos,


----------



## Cabeza tuna

¡Son muchos! y todos interesantes, saludos piraña y felicidades por el logro.


----------



## Vampiro

Piraña... 3000 ya.
El tiempo pasa, nos vamos poniendo viejos. 
En tu caso eso no es verdad.  Cada vez tus aportes son más entretenidos o interesantes, o ambas cosas a la vez, por lo tanto el tiempo no pasa en vano, es enriquecedor.
Un abrazo.
Y a por mil más.
_


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Vampiro said:


> Piraña... 3000 ya.
> El tiempo pasa, nos vamos poniendo viejos.
> En tu caso eso no es verdad. Cada vez tus aportes son más entretenidos o interesantes, o ambas cosas a la vez, por lo tanto el tiempo no pasa en vano, es enriquecedor.
> Un abrazo.
> Y a por mil más.
> _


 

Tipico chileno chaquetero: ¿Estas diciendo que al principio era fome? 
Una broma nada más


----------



## Vampiro

Cabeza tuna said:


> Tipico chileno chaquetero: ¿Estas diciendo que al principio era fome?
> Una broma nada más


Lo que quise decir es que un vino de buena cosecha suele mejorar con el tiempo...

_


----------



## piraña utria

Muchas gracias a Vamp y al "pelao" CT. Inmerecidas sus palabras.

Me encanta estar con ustedes en el mismo "bonche".

¡Abrazos!


----------



## CarolMamkny

No jodas piraña eso es mucho desparche llevas aqui la mitad del tiempo y ya me superaste en el numero de participaciones. La esposa debe estar que te bota jajajaja... Felicitaciones piraña... Keep up the good work!


----------



## swift

Alberto:
¿Me perdonarás por esta llegada tardía?

Permíteme, al menos, felicitarte por tus 3252 mensajes. Gracias, también, por tu simpatía y calor humano.

Un abrazo,


José


----------



## piraña utria

Caro y Swift, hasta ahora veo sus mensajes.

Son muy amables como todos; me encanta compartir con gente tan "pilosa" como ustedes.

Un abrazo,


----------



## swift

Hola Alberto:

¿Y pilosa quiere decir...?

Un saludo,


J.


----------



## piraña utria

swift said:


> Hola Alberto:
> 
> ¿Y pilosa quiere decir...?
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> 
> J.


 
Hola, José.

"Pila" o "pilosa" en la tierra de Caro es "muy activa e inteligente", más o menos.

Saludos,


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELICITACIONES, PIRAÑA!!* (se me había pasado este hilo)


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Vaya piraña! Llego tarde...
¡Muchas pero que muchas felicidades!! Que sepas que siempre me acordaré de que tú y Toño  luchastéis mucho por ayudarme en mi primera pregunta en el foro "Sólo Español". Je,je,je...

¡Saludos!


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, chicas.

Hasta ahora veo sus mensajes. Siempre es muy chévere leer sus comentarios por estos lares. Deseo de corazón que eso sea así por largo rato.

Un abrazo desde Cartagena,


----------

